# Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970) 3x



## Danny100 (3 Apr. 2008)

Jutta Speidel


----------



## Rambo (2 Jan. 2009)

Das wren noch schöne Zeiten! Danke für diese Erinnerungen!
:laola2:


----------



## armin (2 Jan. 2009)

sie war nie ein Kind von Traurigkeit


----------



## Ch_SAs (17 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

:thx: für de Jutta.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

Gar nicht so schlecht in ihrer Jugend. 
Besten Dank!


----------



## meCk! (6 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## miri17 (6 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

Danke


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

Die "Aufklärungsabsicht" in diesen Streifen hat bestimmt gefruchtet; falls nicht gab`s wenigstens viel nackte Haut zu sehen.

Und Frau Speidel sah gar nicht schlecht aus zu der Zeit:thumbup:


----------



## Celebfan56 (10 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

:thx:


----------



## mastino (10 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

immer wieder süß


----------



## fredclever (10 Apr. 2012)

*AW: Jutta Speidel "Schulmädchenreport" (1970)*

Danke dafür.


----------



## frank63 (11 Apr. 2012)

Ganz schön lang her....


----------



## steven-porn (11 Apr. 2012)

Sehr schön Danke :thx:


----------



## nomorede (26 März 2013)

Danke, Danke, Danke!!!


----------



## catsndogs (11 Apr. 2015)

Ja, ja - die Schulmädchen.


----------



## Little Wolf (11 Apr. 2015)

:thumbupanke, so kennt man die Jutta gar nicht


----------

